# Composite decking for kennel flooring?



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I am planning to build a 5 dog kennel run using one 10x10 joined to the side of a storage shed with a doggie door leading to that kennel, plus 4 5x10 kennel runs. The total area being used will be 12 ft x 36ft. So my question is has anyone used composite deck flooring in their kennels? Is this a better alternative to using pine decking or similar? Any issues I should be concerned about? I figured I wouldn't have to keep sealing wood every year and thought this may be worth looking into..... any thoughts?


----------



## TheBoss (Jun 23, 2008)

Only thing that really poped out in my mind would be chewing... I would just make sure the floor is very tight and no exposed edges. SOunds like a good plan to me... that composite flooring is tuff stuff!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Check the consumer reports. I believe there is a class action lawsuit against the composite material. They mildew bad from what I am hearing and are definitely not maint free!


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

yeah, i see where ppl are complaining about the mildew problem. hmmm...i guess i would have to clean it often with some type of non toxic cleaner. Like you said...it's not maintenance free. I was thinking it would be a warmer surface in the winter than concrete....definately less absorbant, so odors are minimized. with wood, you have possible splinter issues and sealing maint every year. I seen this "kennel deck" product that comes in 2x2 ft and 2x4 ft sections but felt it would cost the same as composite decking plus i would have seamed pieces everywhere if i used those interlocking sections.... more places to trap bacteria was my first thought and i would have to spray it out length and widthwise .....i guess there is no "fix all" solution here... it takes some elbow grease no matter which way you go.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I use sand in my kennels, it works really well.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I dunno about sand. Most types of sand doesn't drain well. I would think sand would harbor bacteria, jmo though. Sand over gravel maybe. I want something that can be hosed off daily to keep things nice n clean.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

sorry shoulda been more specific. Its goes The ground, road/peat(sp) mix and then sand, but its arena sand, the type they use for horses so better drainage.

I also put wire fencing under the road mix and up the sides of the kennels, no digging out.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> sorry shoulda been more specific. Its goes The ground, road/peat(sp) mix and then sand, but its arena sand, the type they use for horses so better drainage.
> 
> I also put wire fencing under the road mix and up the sides of the kennels, no digging out.


Do you use some kind of cleaner to spray the arena sand to keep it clean? or do you just hose it off with plain water? Just wondering cause I want as little maintenance as possible, I will have 8 dogs total by fall and want to be able to hose their kennels out fairly quickly.....that way i can spend more quality time playing and exercising instead of cleaning and cleaning.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

You muck it. Like a horse stall, take the rake and pan and dump the poo in a bucket lol

The pee just soaks through into the ground, but every month I ad an enzime treatment ( can't remember the name right now) that helps break down the urine in the ground so it doesn't smell or make clay.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

that doesn't sound too bad. the biggest problem i would have is where i plan to add my kennels. the ground area is severly slanted and rain could very well wash the sand out. by building a deck, i can level it out with just enough slope to rinse the poop out and by using the composite decking, i could space them 1/2 or less to drain urine out. behind the kennels will be nothing but heavy brush and woods. i figured the poop would just help fertilize all the plantlife behind it...so no drain system needed. i dunno...still brainstorming. I would probably go the arena sand route if the area wasn't so sloped.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmm my understanding is that dog poo really doesn't have anything in it to make fertilizer, its not as bad as cat poo, but I don't think it would help your plants at all. 
I would love to do an epoxy style floor one a slight slant with a drain at the back and just hose the waste away into the sewer but that is a huge expense.

You could also have the area you want the kennels leveled by a landscape company or rent a little bobcat and do it yourself. Just whatever you want to do.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

We have composite decking, the fiberon, in our kennel, no mildew problems, but we wash them out every day. We had wood, and yes, it splintered, we had concrete, too hard on their feet and we weight pull, we need nails. They can still wear down nails on the decking, but we take the big rubber horse mats and put in there if there is a problem and that works.

If you have kennels that you clean everyday, let me tell you about something that works wonders. Cuts down on smells, flies, everything, it is great and you can use it on your siding or patios too. I was told about it at a bulldog show, everyone said it was the thing to have if you have kennels, and they are right.

It's called Wysiwash


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

u could try covering the wood with rhino liner


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

jbh38 said:


> we had concrete, too hard on their feet and we weight pull, we need nails. They can still wear down nails on the decking, but we take the big rubber horse mats and put in there if there is a problem and that works.
> 
> Yeah, Im planning to start weightpulling and training next spring. Never occured to me that the decking could wear nails down.....hmmm.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip!..... I will check into it.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

FOSTER said:


> u could try covering the wood with rhino liner


:cheers: Thats what I need lol..


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

BedlamBully said:


> Hmm my understanding is that dog poo really doesn't have anything in it to make fertilizer, its not as bad as cat poo, but I don't think it would help your plants at all.


You should see how much higher the grass is in the field(and the specific area) where we dump our poop compared to the other fields!!!


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

I have been through this myself and I also have spoken with several people about this that have 30 years plus in the dogs. I over think things all the time especially with my dogs. Best thing to use is dirt, lol. I have used sand, which is not IMO, depends on climate I guess but it does make things harder when you have problems like fleas or ringworms. Decking is over doing but each is own I guess. Buy pretreated wood and don't seal it, the pretreated wood should last 15 -20 years in area like that because of shade is needed for a kennel that area should be covered anyways, long as it is not getting constant direct sunlight it will last. I also spent several years as a professional painter, I know wood for sure. One thing that did work but was slightly exspensive I thought was the smooth river rock, pretty easy to clean the area and acted as a decent filter. I use just plain dirt and I take the old cedar shavings from the houses and dump them on the floor of the kennel. If it rains really bad I will buy a bag of pine shavings as they are 2 bucks cheaper than cedar and spread them out. I rake out the kennels every couple of months and start over. Far as a cleaner, nice and easy formula a flower waterer, bleach and water mixture once a month or two and you are good to go no urine smell, cheap, and you kill all kinds of bacteria. Good luck.


----------

